# Expatriate Health Insurance



## eriver70

I am relocating to Mazatlan and I have been researching expatriate Health insurance and I found one I think that will cover pre-existing conditions after 6 months or if you have current coverage (credible insurance certificate) they will waive the 6 months. The plan is Global Citizen EXP Plan, does anyone have it or tell me a little about it and is it good in Mexico.

Any suggestion on Expatriate insurance that covers pre-existing conditions would be great.


Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO

I don't know about that plan, but suspect that you might do better with a Mexican insurance company when you get here. International plans appear to be expensive and designed for travelers who visit many countries. If you will be living in Mexico, you will want coverage that is familiar to the hospitals you are likely to use. Many of the larger private hospitals in Guadalajara have insurance offices on the premises. Why not contact the hospital in Mazatlan and inquire?


----------



## HavePassportWillTravel

*IMSS Insurance*



RVGRINGO said:


> I don't know about that plan, but suspect that you might do better with a Mexican insurance company when you get here. International plans appear to be expensive and designed for travelers who visit many countries. If you will be living in Mexico, you will want coverage that is familiar to the hospitals you are likely to use. Many of the larger private hospitals in Guadalajara have insurance offices on the premises. Why not contact the hospital in Mazatlan and inquire?



I have been researching health insurance for my husband and myself if we relocate to Mexico. The following was taken from a piece I found:

_The Cost? Every individual pays a set rate depending on your age, the price (pesos) structure is as follows: 0-19 $1222; 20-39 $1428; 40-59 $2134; 60+ $3211._

Is that accurate? Would we pay over $3,000 USD per year each to be on the IMSS? 

I would appreciate any insight into this. Thank you in advance.


----------



## sparks

Again ....

Your quote says pesos so I'm unsure why you were asking. Also why would a program in Mexico be priced in dollars.

$3211 pesos is about $250 dollars right now


----------



## RVGRINGO

Sparks is correct; those quotes are in pesos, not USD.
I'll bet you feel better now.


----------



## LeeVP

*Insurance*

I represent over a dozen International Health Care Companies and have offices in the U.S. and Puerto Vallarta. Depending on your age, I also have plans that will cover you in Mexico and also provide emergency evacuation service back to the U.S.
Americare Advantage Insurance Group International - check us out on the web.



eriver70 said:


> I am relocating to Mazatlan and I have been researching expatriate Health insurance and I found one I think that will cover pre-existing conditions after 6 months or if you have current coverage (credible insurance certificate) they will waive the 6 months. The plan is Global Citizen EXP Plan, does anyone have it or tell me a little about it and is it good in Mexico.
> 
> Any suggestion on Expatriate insurance that covers pre-existing conditions would be great.
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO

Lee, you may want to look into an Upgrade to a Premium Account to start listing your products or services in our Expat Forum Marketplace. Look at the top right of this page.
We do not permit overt advertising in a post but your post, above, can remain as a direct response to a question on the topic. You could, however, provide a service by posting examples of costs at various ages and typical coverage and restrictions; generically, without identifying any commercial agencies. Those interested might then contact you by PM or Visitor Message system.


----------



## HavePassportWillTravel

RVGRINGO said:


> Sparks is correct; those quotes are in pesos, not USD.
> I'll bet you feel better now.



Absolutely, and thank you. I guess the confusion originated when the amounts quoted had a dollar sign attached to them!

Thanks again,


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes, the Peso does use the $ sign. Sometimes, to clarify, we'll use USD to indicate US Dollars but, if the quote is from Mexico, you can assume that it is in pesos. For normal products, the price range would be a dead give away; as $7.25 for a loaf of bread obviously being in pesos and the equivalent to about $0.52 USD for a loaf of dark bread at the Mega supermarket, for example.


----------



## synthia

We cribbed the dollar sign from the Spanish, and added another bar. With the advent of the computer age, the second bar has disappeared, and now it really does look just like the original Spanish symbol.


----------



## HavePassportWillTravel

synthia said:


> We cribbed the dollar sign from the Spanish, and added another bar. With the advent of the computer age, the second bar has disappeared, and now it really does look just like the original Spanish symbol.



We're such copycats! Thanks for the update, and the info. It's appreciated.


----------



## HavePassportWillTravel

RVGRINGO said:


> Yes, the Peso does use the $ sign. Sometimes, to clarify, we'll use USD to indicate US Dollars but, if the quote is from Mexico, you can assume that it is in pesos. For normal products, the price range would be a dead give away; as $7.25 for a loaf of bread obviously being in pesos and the equivalent to about $0.52 USD for a loaf of dark bread at the Mega supermarket, for example.



Wow! Where can I get a loaf of bread for .52? Certainly not here in the US.
PS: When I signed up for this forum, I was asked where I lived, and where I planned to live in the future. I put in France, but am not living there. I couldn't figure out how to change it, so please forgive the illusion that I'm in France. 
One day, France and Mexico, but not yet! It's Florida for the time being!


----------



## HolyMole

*Is IMSS coverage sufficient for most expats?*

As a Canadian government retiree, I can purchase health insurance from my 'employer' that would cover myself and my wife for permanent residence anywhere in the world, but it's fairly expensive coverage, by Canadian standards. (I think they've based the rates on the assumption that the retiree wil be living in the USA, where healthcare costs are outrageous). 
For both of us, it would cost ballpark $150C/month....(including prescription drugs, subject to very low deductibles), but the policy cautions that it doesn't cover "everything". 
(Reading the policy to find out what isn't covered could drive one batty, but that's another matter).
I assume that, with additional Mexican IMSS coverage at ballpark $30 per person per month, we would be covered for just about anything that might happen. 
But it raises questions: 
Would IMSS coverage, by itself, be sufficient to cover us for most healthcare costs we might incurr in Mexico? (I assume that IMSS does not cover prescription drugs, so there's one area where it might be adviseable to have "other" insurance.)
Is additional "expat insurance".... regardless if it is purchased through one's employer or from private sources....really necessary?


----------



## RVGRINGO

You are going to have to compare, very carefully, apples to apples in order to determine what is best for you. If you are young enough and can afford it, there are several good policies available in Mexico. Most expats who carry IMSS, as we do, have it for catastrophic backup and don't use it for minor needs. Yes, IMSS will provide medications but at a basic level; mostly generic. I guess that I might be safe in suggesting that you buy the policy that you described, move to Mexico and then shop for comparisons.


----------



## GringoPirate

*Remember to compare coverage as well as price. Not...*



HavePassportWillTravel said:


> I have been researching health insurance for my husband and myself if we relocate to Mexico. The following was taken from a piece I found:
> 
> _The Cost? Every individual pays a set rate depending on your age, the price (pesos) structure is as follows: 0-19 $1222; 20-39 $1428; 40-59 $2134; 60+ $3211._
> 
> Is that accurate? Would we pay over $3,000 USD per year each to be on the IMSS?
> 
> I would appreciate any insight into this. Thank you in advance.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
all policies will offer the same limits, co-pays, deductibles etc. What looks cheap can become expensive if the policy doesn't provide much coverage.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you look back at posts #4 and #5, you will see that we have confirmed that the cost is in pesos. You may always assume pesos, in posts from Mexico, unless the poster specifies USD.
My wife and I, both over 60, just renewed today for $3211 pesos each, about $220 USD per year for IMSS coverage.
IMSS does not have any minimums, co-pay or deductibles. They don't cover pre-existing conditions and the medications they provide are generally basic, generic medications, when available. Some clinics and hospitals in the system are better than others, but you must use the one to which you are assigned.


----------



## GringoPirate

Thanks R. V. Does IMSS also cover major conditions and surgery?


----------



## RVGRINGO

GringoPirate said:


> Thanks R. V. Does IMSS also cover major conditions and surgery?


Yes. A friend just had a hernia operation in IMSS Hospital 89 in Guadalajara. One does need to speak Spanish, or be accompanied by someone who does, and it is best to have a family member of friend stay with you, as is the custom in all Mexican hospitals. Nursing care is medical and your companion takes care of the practical side of things.


----------

